# transfert podcast sur iPod : réglage individuel ?



## baeriswyl (23 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Sauf erreur de ma part, iTunes ne permet pas de spécifier individuellement pour chaque podcast le nombre d'épisode à transférer. On peut seulement choisir globalement 1, 3, 5 ou 10 épisodes.

Dans la plupart des cas, un réglage de 5 ou 10 épisodes me convient mais il y a des podcasts pour lequel c'est inutile ; par exemple pour le JT de TF1 seul le dernier épisode m'intéresse.

Pour gagner de la place sur mon iPod, je cherche un moyen de pouvoir limiter le nombre d'épisode pour certains podcasts.

J'ai essayé de créer une liste de lecture intelligente:
- Podcast : vrai
- Album contient : TF1 - JT de 20h
- Limité à 1 élément avec sélection par ajout plus récent
--> J'obtiens bien ce que je veux mais impossible de le synchroniser : si je sélectionne la liste MAIS que je désactive le podcast dans l'onglet podcast des réglages de synchronisation, il ne me transfert plus rien.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Merci.

Sylvain


----------



## Gwen (23 Mars 2008)

Je me suis pose la même question sans malheureusement trouver de réponses.


----------



## colossus928 (25 Août 2011)

Up de 3 ans, mais je me pose exactement la même question...


----------

